# Kann mir jemand bei der Installation von Qflash behilflichs?

## linjunky

sein  :Smile: 

Also ich hab qflash schon runter geladen und entpackt aber das ./configure 

geht irgendwie nicht

und make + make install schon gar nicht

und wohin installiert er es danach?

bin für jede hilfe dankbar

----------

## manuels

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> aber das ./configure geht irgendwie nicht

 

Hmm, das ist mal ne Fehlerbeschreibung, di e nix bringt.

Poste doch mal den Output von ./configure

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> sein 
> 
> Also ich hab qflash schon runter geladen und entpackt aber das ./configure 
> 
> geht irgendwie nicht
> ...

 

Ohne configure kann make auch nicht laufen. Und ich würde es nach /usr/local installieren, dann kollidiert er mit nichts aus dem portage. Das ist aber normalerweise auch die Voreinstellung. Kannst du ./confiugre mit --prefix=/usr/local übergeben, wenn nicht.

----------

## linjunky

```
localhost qflash-0.1-src # ./configure --prefix=/usr/local

bash: ./configure: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

----------

## manuels

ok, und was sagt 

```
ls -l
```

?

----------

## linjunky

```
localhost qflash-0.1-src # ls -l

insgesamt 32

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere 18009 11. Mär 2005  COPYING

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   359 22. Mai 2005  INSTALL

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   237 16. Mai 2005  README.txt

drwxr-xr-x 6 sencere sencere  4096 18. Jul 2005  src

```

----------

## linjunky

```

localhost src # ls -l

insgesamt 2944

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   77367  6. Jul 2005  about.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2178 10. Jun 2005  about.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    9928  5. Jul 2005  asDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2776 30. Jun 2005  asDialog.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    8114 13. Jul 2005  button.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2330  2. Jul 2005  button.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    6439  3. Jul 2005  canvas.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2071  2. Jul 2005  canvas.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    5103  5. Jul 2005  colors.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2399  6. Jun 2005  colors.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   26671 29. Mai 2005  default.fdb

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   66784 12. Jul 2005  editor.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4034  1. Jul 2005  editor.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   14501 12. Jul 2005  editornodes.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    5088  5. Jul 2005  exportDialog.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2353 16. Mai 2005  exportDialog.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    6543  5. Jul 2005  fontDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2160  2. Jul 2005  fontDialog.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    1987 10. Jul 2005  htmDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere     962  9. Jul 2005  htmDialog.h

drwxr-xr-x 2 sencere sencere    4096 13. Jul 2005  images

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   10164  5. Jul 2005  itemgroup.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2104  2. Jul 2005  itemgroup.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   13972 12. Jul 2005  items.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    5121  2. Jul 2005  items.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    4274  5. Jul 2005  langDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2300 16. Mai 2005  langDialog.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere 2047526 14. Jun 2005  libming.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    8536 16. Mai 2005  logo.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    6484 18. Jun 2005  logo.xpm

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    3413  5. Jul 2005  main.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   22222 14. Jul 2005  Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 2 sencere sencere    4096 13. Jul 2005  menuimages

-rwxr--r-- 1 sencere sencere   26351 14. Jun 2005  ming.h

-rwxr--r-- 1 sencere sencere   24316  2. Jul 2005  mingpp.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2755  5. Jul 2005  nameDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    1986 16. Mai 2005  nameDialog.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   34928 12. Jul 2005  parser.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2786 13. Jul 2005  parser.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    6827  5. Jul 2005  pathDialog.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2487  2. Jul 2005  pathDialog.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4749  5. Jul 2005  propDialog.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2213 16. Mai 2005  propDialog.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   30263  5. Jul 2005  properties.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4255  2. Jul 2005  properties.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2560 13. Jul 2005  qflash.pro

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4435 12. Jul 2005  regular.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2298 30. Jun 2005  regular.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere  192377 28. Jun 2005  splash.xpm

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    4825 11. Jul 2005  textbox.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2562 30. Jun 2005  textbox.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2631  2. Jul 2005  textitem.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    1882  2. Jul 2005  textitem.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2919  5. Jul 2005  timeline.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2156  3. Jun 2005  timeline.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    5403  5. Jul 2005  timelist.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2111 30. Jun 2005  timelist.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4300 29. Jun 2005  timeruler.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    1905 16. Mai 2005  timeruler.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2126  3. Jun 2005  timescroll.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    1746  3. Jun 2005  timescroll.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere   10778  5. Jul 2005  timetable.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2540 29. Jun 2005  timetable.h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2617  5. Jun 2005  timetableitem.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    1905  4. Jun 2005  timetableitem.h

drwxr-xr-x 5 sencere sencere    4096 12. Jul 2005  tmp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    9349 10. Jul 2005  tools.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    2427 10. Jul 2005  tools.h

drwxr-xr-x 2 sencere sencere    4096 13. Jul 2005  translations

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    2014  3. Jul 2005  undo.cpp

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere    1863 17. Jun 2005  undo.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere   43175 13. Jul 2005  window.cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 sencere sencere    4702 13. Jul 2005  window.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 sencere sencere     232 12. Jul 2005  wwww.swf

localhost src # ./configure --prefix=/usr/local

bash: ./configure: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

localhost src #    

```

----------

## franzf

Habs mir ja schon fast gedacht  :Very Happy: 

Nicht alle Programme werden mit ./configure für make vorberitet.

Hier brauchst du qmake!

Also:

```
cd /Pfad/ins/Sourcedir

qmake

make

make install
```

Dann hast du es.

Aber wenn du geduldig bist kann ich dir ein ebuild basteln (oder du versuchst es selber)

Du kannst ja das make install weglassen, das executable liegt ja im Ordner, kannst es also schon antesten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

```
localhost src # qmake

localhost src # make

g++ -c -pipe -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -Itmp/moc -Itmp/ui -o tmp/obj/about.o about.cpp

about.h:42: Fehler: »WFlags« wurde nicht deklariert

about.cpp:776: Fehler: »WFlags« wurde nicht deklariert

about.cpp: In constructor »About::About(QWidget*, const char*, bool, int)«:

about.cpp:777: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QDialog::QDialog(QWidget*&, const char*&, bool&, int&)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:103: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QDialog::QDialog(const QDialog&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:92: Anmerkung:                  QDialog::QDialog(QDialogPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:46: Anmerkung:                  QDialog::QDialog(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:781: Fehler: no match für »operator=« in »((About*)this)->About::image0 = img«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qpixmap.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QPixmap& QPixmap::operator=(const QPixmap&)

about.cpp:783: Fehler: »setName« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:785: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::QTabWidget(About* const, const char [11])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:201: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTabWidget::QTabWidget(const QTabWidget&)
```

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:52: Anmerkung:                  QTabWidget::QTabWidget(QWidget*)

about.cpp:788: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [4])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:790: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QLabel::QLabel(QWidget*&, const char [13])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:138: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QLabel::QLabel(const QLabel&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:51: Anmerkung:                  QLabel::QLabel(const QString&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:50: Anmerkung:                  QLabel::QLabel(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:795: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [10])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:797: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:799: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:801: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [8])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:803: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [12])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:805: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:806: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:808: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [6])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:810: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [12])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:812: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:813: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:816: Fehler: »WState_Polished« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:816: Fehler: »clearWState« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp: In member function »virtual void About::languageChange()«:

about.cpp:837: Fehler: »setCaption« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:845: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

about.cpp:879: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

about.cpp:1162: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

make: *** [tmp/obj/about.o] Fehler 1

localhost src # make install

g++ -c -pipe -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -Itmp/moc -Itmp/ui -o tmp/obj/about.o about.cpp

about.h:42: Fehler: »WFlags« wurde nicht deklariert

about.cpp:776: Fehler: »WFlags« wurde nicht deklariert

about.cpp: In constructor »About::About(QWidget*, const char*, bool, int)«:

about.cpp:777: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QDialog::QDialog(QWidget*&, const char*&, bool&, int&)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:103: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QDialog::QDialog(const QDialog&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:92: Anmerkung:                  QDialog::QDialog(QDialogPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qdialog.h:46: Anmerkung:                  QDialog::QDialog(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:781: Fehler: no match für »operator=« in »((About*)this)->About::image0 = img«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qpixmap.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QPixmap& QPixmap::operator=(const QPixmap&)

about.cpp:783: Fehler: »setName« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:785: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::QTabWidget(About* const, const char [11])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:201: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTabWidget::QTabWidget(const QTabWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:52: Anmerkung:                  QTabWidget::QTabWidget(QWidget*)

about.cpp:788: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [4])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:790: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QLabel::QLabel(QWidget*&, const char [13])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:138: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QLabel::QLabel(const QLabel&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:51: Anmerkung:                  QLabel::QLabel(const QString&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qlabel.h:50: Anmerkung:                  QLabel::QLabel(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:795: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [10])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:797: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:799: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:801: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [8])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:803: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [12])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:805: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:806: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:808: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QWidget::QWidget(QTabWidget*&, const char [6])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:669: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QWidget::QWidget(const QWidget&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:625: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidgetPrivate&, QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:189: Anmerkung:                  QWidget::QWidget(QWidget*, Qt::WindowFlags)

about.cpp:810: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*&, const char [12])«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:374: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QTextEdit&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:286: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QTextEditPrivate&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:109: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(const QString&, QWidget*)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtextedit.h:108: Anmerkung:                  QTextEdit::QTextEdit(QWidget*)

about.cpp:812: Fehler: »class QTextEdit« hat kein Element namens »setWordWrap«

about.cpp:813: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »QTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*&, QString)«

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:58: Anmerkung: Kandidaten sind: int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:59: Anmerkung:                  int QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

about.cpp:816: Fehler: »WState_Polished« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:816: Fehler: »clearWState« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp: In member function »virtual void About::languageChange()«:

about.cpp:837: Fehler: »setCaption« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

about.cpp:845: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

about.cpp:879: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

about.cpp:1162: Fehler: »class QTabWidget« hat kein Element namens »changeTab«

make: *** [tmp/obj/about.o] Fehler 1

localhost src #

----------

## franzf

Habs auch erst nach meinem Post gesehen, dass das noch ein qt3-Projekt ist.

Aber hier haste mal ein ebuild, sollte für dich als Gentoo-User praktikabler sein  :Razz: 

media-video/qflash-0.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit qt3 eutils

DESCRIPTION="Flashmovie-generator based on Qt3"

HOMEPAGE="http://qflash.sourceforge.net/webpage/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="$(qt_min_version 3.3)"

S="${WORKDIR}/${P}-src/src"

src_compile() {

   qmake qflash.pro || die "qmake failed"

   make || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

   dobin qflash || die "install failed"

}
```

Kopier es in dein Overlay (steht im Handbuch) und einfach emergen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

// edit

OOPSIE, wenn ich schon mein ebuild zu qleo als Vorlage nehme, sollte ich wenigstens die Homepage + Beschreibung mit anpassen  :Wink: 

----------

## linjunky

wohin soll ich es kopieren. sorry bin ein n00b

----------

## franzf

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> wohin soll ich es kopieren. sorry bin ein n00b

 

Der link aus dem Gentoo-Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

In Kürze für dich:

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-video/qflash

# cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/qflash

# cp /Pfad/zur/Datei/qflas-0.1.ebuild       # Oder alternativ gleich mit nano erstellen

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

  # folgenden Eintrag hier reinschreiben:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

 

# ebuild qflash-0.1.ebuild digest

# emerge qflash
```

Da ich als keyword ~x86 gesetzt hab, musst du es nur noch unmasken.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## manuels

Wow, bei franzf wird Service gross geschreiben   :Very Happy: 

Respekt.

----------

## franzf

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wow, bei franzf wird Service gross geschreiben  
> 
> Respekt.

 

Ich kann nix dafür, bin grad gut gelaunt  :Wink: 

Da kann mich keiner so schnell nerven  :Razz: 

----------

## linjunky

boah geil 

danke schön  :Smile: 

----------

## linjunky

wie würde es dann bei flash 4 linux gehen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

In dem Ordner, in dem du das ganze ausgepackt hast, gibt es eine Datei Namens INSTALL. Auch diese ist in 99% alle Fälle dabei. Einfach mal reinschauen, schadet nicht.

----------

